# مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2011



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

من جديد نُعلن بدء مسابقات  الميلاد  لسنة 2011 (للاعضاء الجدد الذين لم يشاركونا في السنين السابقة  يستطيعون  مراجعة المسابقات السابقة و فائزيها و جوائزها).
المسابقة ستكون مسابقات خاصة بشهر الميلاد و ستكون هناك جوائز خاصة للفائزين.


كما تعودنا في السنين القادمة، سنقوم بادارة و متابعة 3 مسابقات:

مسابقة افضل موضوع في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة و الميلاد): هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع خاص بشهر الأعياد في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) لهذه السنة. نشجع الأعضاء على كتابة مواضيعهم بأقلامهم، لانه سيكون عليها الثقل الكبير في تحديد الفائز.
ضع رابط موضوعك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل موضوع لشهر الميلاد (2011)


مسابقة افضل تصميم عن الميلاد:   هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل تصميم للميلاد. التصميمات تستطيعون  عملها على شكل صورة بأي برنامج لعمل الصور، كالفوتوشوب او غيره
ضع رابط تصميمك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل تصميم لشهر الأعياد (2011)
 
 

مسابقة انشط عضو: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بتحديد انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة).  النشاط يُحدد من خلال عدد المواضيع التي يكتبها العضو بقلمه.


*الجوائز*
نظراً للمشاكل التي واجهناها في إرسال الجوائز (بسبب عدم وصولها عبر البريد المصري) سنحاول هذه السنة تقديم الجوائز للفائزين من داخل البلد (مثلاً رصيد موبايل بقيمة 100 جنيه مصري)
الأحبة الفائزين في السنة السابقة التي لم تصل جوائزهم، سنرسل لهم نفس جوائز هذه السنة كتعويض عن السنة السابقة.




المسابقات تبدأ 
من اليوم 18 / 12 / 2011 
و تنتهي يوم 7 / 1 / 2012


المسابقات بدأت, فابدعوا و شاركوا.. حظ سعيد لكل المشاركين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم 
وعقبال كل سنه  
حظ سعيد للجميع​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنه وكلنا بخير

*


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> مثلاً رصيد موبايل بقيمة 100 جنيه مصري​



*الادارة الصهيونية تعلم بذلك .؟


سنة سعيدة عليك 
*​


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *الادارة الصهيونية تعلم بذلك .؟
> 
> 
> سنة سعيدة عليك
> *​



لا من تحت الطاولة 
سنة سعيدة على الجميع


----------



## happy angel (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك
والكل بخير وسلام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*



سنه سعيده علي الكل يا رب 
ويا رب يا رب يا رب تكون احسن من اللي قبلها 
*​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك

سنه سعيده على الكل يارب
​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 ديسمبر 2011)

طب اللى مبيكتبش ومبيصممش ملوش جوايز ههههههههههه

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين والمنتدى كله بخير


----------



## Twin (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة والكل بخير *
*وحظ طيب للمتسابقين -أحتمال أكون معاكم طبعاً-*​


----------



## tonyturboman (19 ديسمبر 2011)

يا ريت جائزة احسن مشجع
لأنى هافوز بها
كل سنة والجميع بخير


----------



## loly80 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

kool sana we hadrtk tabe 

we kool elmontaga bheer ya rab

rabna yofak el kool


----------



## noraa (20 ديسمبر 2011)

متعملوش حسابى العيد دة كل  عيد بشترك ومش بكسب العيد دة مش هشترك يمكن اكسب      سنة جديدة وعيد ميلاد سعيد للجميع


----------



## mero_engel (20 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين وحظ سعيد للجميع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وكلكم طيبين *
*وربنا يوعدنا بالشحن ده داخلين على عيد بقى *
*ههههه*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه واسره المنتدى  وشعب المسيح بخير وسعاده ​


----------



## dany3 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

انا مش فاهم الموضوع لكن اي حاجة فيها جوايز اعملوا حسابي معاكم فيها هابي كريسماس


----------



## dodo jojo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

كل كريسماس وعيد ميلاد مجيد وانتوا طيبين وانشاء الله اشترك انا عارف ان تشاركى وتواجدى قل اوى بس علشان المذاكره..صلولى​


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه وانتم مع الرب يسوع


----------



## firygorg (4 يناير 2012)

_سنه سعيده على الكل يارب



_


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 يناير 2012)

متى النتيجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2012)

النتيجة ستحدد نهاية الأسبوع الحالي


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 يناير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> النتيجة ستحدد نهاية الأسبوع الحالي


* أشكرك زعيمنا على ردك*
​


----------

